# May have to get out the carpentry field!



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Its going on a year to two years without work in carpentry field since I got a building construction degree. I really dont know if I should keep looking for a construction jobs or change careers. Nothing never really become of the interviews I have with contractors. I done got to the point of apply for low wages jobs. Which I have started doing. Its really hard trying to break into the carpentry field which is sad, I wont to cry sometimes, it seems I wasted 2 years of my time for nothing.


----------



## Disaster Doc (Jan 19, 2011)

Do not get down on yourself. Try to get in with a small handyman or even start a small service. It will amaze you at the money you can make from this start. There is a huge need for this in all areas of the country.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I done started senting resumes out agian.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Nothing will stop you from quitting your low pay job if and when the carpentry work picks up--

You have to support your self in the mean time---get a pay check first--find the better job when you can.---Good luck,Mike


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thats the plan for for now.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Build stuff on your spare time & sell it on Ebay, Etsy.com, or local shops. Bird boxes, flower boxes, doll houses, kids puzzles & building blocks, whatever. "Mom groups" are a big thing around here-- try and target them, moms will spend endless amounts of money on their kids, whether they have it or not. 

There is a lot of potential out there, you just have to be creative about it. Advertise & market the crap out of what your doing. The strong think of ways to survive, the week just accept the losses & quit---have faith in yourself, if you have the drive you can do it.:thumbup:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

This is not to be mean but your writing needs to be improved. A person's writing reflects their language - you may be coming off uneducated in your interviews. I would take an English class or two at your local community college. Please take this as positive criticism.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, you'll have to do better than that if you want to be a painter.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

So, what are you actually doing to secure a job in construction? Just sending out resumes? Do you have any hands on experience to offer an employer, or just book smarts? Have you considered starting as a laborer for a contractor & then actually proving yourself?

Here's an option that's worked for me in the past to secure a job. On a couple occasions, I approached generals with the proposal to work me for 2 weeks & at the end of those 2 weeks he didn't feel I was worthy of paying, I'd hit the bricks & he wouldn't owe me a dime. But if he felt I was a good worker, he owed me a paycheck & a job. I got both jobs & got paid on both jobs. Be confident in yourself & a little brash & it will show to your perspective employer that your worthy of a job.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I dont have any hands on experience in construction, just book smarts. I visit construction sites as well.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> I dont have any hands on experience in construction, just book smarts. I visit construction sites as well.


Then what do you bring to the table that makes me want to hire you? What position are you trying to start at? You said you were having to take low pay jobs to stay afloat, are they in the construction field? 

Let me ask you this, are you too good to pack shingles or lumber because you've spent 2 years in school? I'll be honest with ya, your school certificate wouldn't impress me very much if you showed up on a job I'm on. You getting in a showing a willingness to get dirty & pull your weight would. That's what's gonna get your foot in the door in this industry, not a piece of paper.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

CJ, Pinwheel is right. Today, not just in construction but any trade or profession, that college diploma is not worth the paper it's written on. That piece of paper does not impress me in the slightest. For one thing, I know the crap they teach in school these days. Utter nonsense that has nothing to do with life graduates are about to face.

Every day I meet people who brag about this big shot degree yet they can not even explain a can opener. Oh but they can add A + B = XYZ sq. Yea right, if they say so. You guys can stop me if you wish but I'd bet the majority of us guys here are self taught. Some of us such as yours truly have had Carpentry in high school or trade school but we paid our dues the hard way....in the trenches.

You also have to forget what your government is telling you. When was the last time they ever told the truth? Exactly. The unemployment rate is not 10% like they are reporting. That is a false deceiving number which does not include many sectors. The true unemployment rate by any non govt figures is about 21% and almost 50% among construction workers. Where does that leave you?

Add to that the construction industry has been devastated during the worst depression since 1928. There is very very little work to go around and those who have been around a long long time seem to have developed ways to find work but no one in our biz is setting the world on fire. Just look at some of the largest and oldest national as well as local big time builders who have bit the dust in very recent times. No one can afford to buy a house and banks are not lending money. 

That being said, with all those experienced tradesman looking for work, tell me why any employer would hire you with zero experience. I wouldn't, Pinwheel wouldn't, most of us wouldn't. 

My wisdom here is lacking advice for you for lack of space but I really just meant to give you thought to ponder. Good luck to you my friend. And I like your accent. I done just passed through Alabama and it is beautiful.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Jimmy and pinwheel. I've agree with you guys. I have been trying to start as a helper or laborer.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> Jimmy and pinwheel. I've agree with you guys. I have been trying to start as a helper or laborer.


Glad to hear it:thumbup:

You're in a unique position here. You've got a captive audience of contractors to ask questions of & get advice from. Sell yourself here. You've got nothing to loose, except possibly being unemployed. Pretend we're potential employers you're seeking employment from. What have you got to offer us that will make us money & be willing to pay you for your time & effort?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

CJ21 said:


> May have to get out of the carpentry field. Its going on a year to two years without work in carpentry field since I got a building construction degree.


GET OUT? It seems to me like you never got in.

Nobody owes you a job (or anything else for that matter). Expecting that a two year degree will supplant years of hard work and knowledge in getting a construction management job is absurd. Expecting that paper will get you a tradesman job is also absurd. 

Be aggressive and creative. Find the company you want to work for. Tell the owner/boss you will work for 4 weeks for no pay. At the end of that time, both you and he will know what you are capable of, if you fit in his organization, and what you are worth. Be up front, if at the end of the four weeks he feels you can't help him, you are gone with no hard feelings and no obligation on anyone's part.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Nope, I never got in .


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

CJ, the schooling shows that you are willing to learn, now you have to pay some dues, and put in some time. What I have seen is that if a person has priorities, attention span, and willingness.....maybe a thirst to learn and excel they *will* have work.

Caveat.....generally speaking that is.... (we're in a bad economic period right now)

The deal is that we are in a recession/ depression depending upon where you reside. Things are tough and getting tougher, but it is true straight across the board. For many people in many municipalities there is a decline in work. Look what is happening in Wisconsin right now with the government taking action on collective bargaining units. there is only so much pie and we are all probably going to have to fight harder and harder for it.

You have a leg up. You have demonstrated that you want the vocation by going to school, now follow thru and give it a chance.

Yes; if you quit now you will have possibly wasted your effort your money and time spent on schooling. I'd say put some time in and see if you can round out your education with practical experience.

I have been in the position for a while. I've seen people who persist succeed and rise. I seldom see that in people who hop vocations every 2-3 years. If nothing else you will be able to say; "I gave it my best shot".

Frankly, I've done many things in my life that I don't now use directly to earn, but none of it was _wasted_ time or experience.

best,
Willy


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CJ, you may be relying on & trying to push the fact that you have some schooling. As an employer I am more concerned with actual on the job driving nails, ditch digging experience experience. The education is great but you need hard experience to go with it.

Someone else suggested doing a Handyman service. This may be your best approach right now. Good Luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks guys for the advise, I would like to get a part time job somewhere so I can get some work experience.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I would never,EVER hire a carpenter unless they had MANY years in the field.Sorry to say but this is one case where experience is much more valuable than a degree.


----------

